# MTNL Triband Review



## Deep (Nov 11, 2005)

After reading many posts about MTNL's Triband plan, I decided to write on review which can help everyone 

So here I go:

I have been using MTNL triband for more than a month now and yes I can include myself in one of their happy customers 

The speeds are very good, there is no downtime at all..till now I have not seen my net connection going down...(apart from daily disconnection at 11.54 in the night..I think it’s for NU plan...)

They have plans ranging from Rs. 199 (400 MB - 256 kbps) to Rs. 9,999 (18 GB - 2mbps) a month

The plans are very good value to money and you get what you pay for..not like local cable operators who charge more and give less...

Let me move on to everything step by step:

*Requirements:* You need a MTNL telephone line, machine with at least Windows 98 installed (of course you can use it on Linux or other OS too but they won't be able to help you with that), Ethernet Card


*Registration Process*: The registration process is very easy, you have to visit their telephone exchange, fill small form and submit it. The registration fees are Rs. 300 and Rs. 500 initial deposit for modem (if you are going to use their modem). If you have your own modem then you do not need to pay Rs. 500 extra. These charges will be added in your telephone bill. You can also register by calling them on their helpline number 1500 (Mumbai) but there is kind of risk in that, they might put wrong plan under your telephone number. It had happened to me, instead of NU plan, they had put me in pay as per use plan. (I will talk about it more later in this post)



*Time Required*: They require around 1 week of time to get the things rolling but if it takes more than a week then it means that the time has come to visit telephone exchange and enquire about it. Reasons for delay can be problems with local server computer, issues with work orders etc...But visiting them personally will solve the issues quickly.



*Installation:* Their person will call you before visiting your place, there is nothing much to install actually. You just need to change your IP settings and configure the modem with your username and password. The guy will configure the stuff for you and the things should start running in 10 minutes max.



*Things to be taken care of:* First change your modem admin panel's password. The admin panel is located here: *192.168.1.1/ (that's the default location)...the default username and password will be admin and admin. Now since it is very easy to guess so it is better to change it....to change the password, logon to the admin panel, click on tools tab and type in the new password.



*Troubleshooting:* There is generally no problem with the net connection and you do not need to contact triband support...but if you are contacting them for some technical problem then do not expect them to solve your problem...you won't find technically sound people, (of course they will be able to fix very basic problems) they will just have answers ready on their screen so if they see something which is not in their answer sheet then…they will give you complaint number and then be ready to follow it...you might need to visit the telephone exchange if they don’t reply in couple of days  or the best way would be, use google for technical errors you get, its very easy to trace out the problems 



*Customer Support:* The people at MTNL (telephone exchange as well as on phone) are very polite and helpful but the only thing they lack is resources, they are ready to help you with their best but they don't have enough resources, answers ready to help...

The other part is, they do not have enough customer support executives (which again comes under resources but worth mentioning it again)...now you will get idea about it when you call them...when you dial 1500 or 1504, you will have option to dial 1 for Marathi, 2 for Hindi and 3 for English...whatever number you press the answer will be in Hindi or Marathi...so this shows that they really need some English speaking and technically sound people...

Here is my short story about their customer support:

I applied for Triband NU plan over the phone, I got confirmation with the registration number...I waited for a week or so, still no one has visited my place for installation, I called them up on their helpline, I was asked to confirm it with the telephone exchange people...I visited telephone exchange…enquire about the net connection....lady at the helpdesk wrote something on the paper and asked me to meet someone inside the office...I managed to find that person after asking few people...I gave her details about my registration…she told me, due to some server issues the person couldn't come to my place but he will be there after 2 days...and dot after 2 days person came to my place and setup the net 

So that part was over, I was very happy with the connection and was waiting to test out download speeds in the night...started the download…was getting around 25-27kbps on torrent downloads...I checked my online usage on their site...and was bit shocked to see the different name in the plan...I had applied for NU plan and it showed me TRIB_AA which is pay as per use plan...I called their helpline at 1.30 AM, I was not expecting anyone to pickup the phone but a lady picked up the phone, I told her about it, she also confirmed that its TRIB_AA, they have not given me NU plan...she asked me to call 1500 and get it changed...I called the other number...it was ringing...so I called in the morning and was asked to visit telephone exchange...I visited telephone exchange, the lady at the helpdesk asked me to meet some person inside (the same person I had met last time), I met her and gave the details...she looked in her files and told me that 1500 people told us to give TRIB_AA plan so we gave you the same...so...what next? She asked me to visit helpdesk and fill the form to change the plan, I did that...I got some receipt...and was told that it will be done within a day....I waited for 2 days...nothing happened...I visited their office again...I was told that someone did not close my earlier support ticket so it will be done once this ticket is closed by 1500 people...I asked her to do something and get it done...she called some person...and closed the support ticket and gave me new work order number....and told me that it will be done in a 2-3 days as the computer of the person who manages this was not working.....

I waited for 2 days, nothing happened, I called directly to the person whom I had met earlier (in the office)...I gave her my work order number and asked to check the status...she told me, she has not received work order from helpdesk and she will try to get it today and it will be done in 2 days...

Today, her last day of her "2 days"....

So I hope the plan gets changed by tonight...

So this whole incident proves that, they lack proper customer support system, customers have to meet people who are in the testing room and get the things done, there is more of paper work than computerized things...so this leads to slow implementation of things...so being helpful and polite does not help, the people should be active and quick at the same time.....

So, to end the review....*Pros* include:


Very flexible plans for everyone
Less installation and registration charges
Very good speeds
Reasonable rates compared to other ISPs like TATA, Sify etc..
No downtime or very less downtime
Customer Support - very helpful people and very polite

*Cons* include:


Takes time to fix the problem
Lacks proper support system to solve user problems
Customers still have to visit the telephone exchange to fix certain problems...it should be made online and with ease

I think above points should be enough to point out pros and cons of the MTNL Triband..

I hope you guys like it 

Regards,

Deep


----------



## zegulas (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Deep, why should we change the password???

I mean nothing happens if we don't change it.


----------



## Deep (Nov 11, 2005)

Well anyone can access your machine from outside..for example. If I type your IP address in my browser then it will ask me for admin user and pass..

so if the pass is default, then I can easliy get in


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 11, 2005)

Gr8 review deep, but admin is not the one that needs to be changed but the password of the account that is ur username and CA number ur password, i.e. the username and pass that u use to check ur usage with. First it has to be changed on the net in ur Account Info page, the it has to be reflected in the *192.168.1.1 , in HOME ---> WAN. there's no point in changing the admin password coz u r anyways connected to the net even if u dont login, atleast thats wat the person who came to install the modem told me.


----------



## Deep (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi,
There is no point in changing the password of the usage thing, because it wont allow anyone else to use the same login and pass. i.e. you can use your account only on your telephone..

So even someone gets the password, he wont be able to do anything....

I asked to change password of 192.168.1.1 because when you connect to the net, you are assigned public IP and if I type the same IP in my browser, use the default login details, I can easily get into your modem's admin panel.

So it is always better to change the password of admin panel.

Regards,
Deep


----------



## delhibhai1000 (Nov 12, 2005)

> because it wont allow anyone else to use the same login and pass. i.e. you can use your account only on your telephone..



Not true. U/N & Pwd. r not tied to d line-its not lik d CLI dial-up thing...


----------



## Deep (Nov 12, 2005)

dude? they are..try to connect using your MTNL username and pass (i.e. your phone number as username) from any other number and check first..

it wont work 101%

Deep


----------



## delhibhai1000 (Nov 12, 2005)

If d other No. has TriB too, then it'll work.
Gimme ur U/N & Pwd. & i'll let u know!


----------



## Deep (Nov 12, 2005)

delhibhai1000 said:
			
		

> If d other No. has TriB too, then it'll work.
> Gimme ur U/N & Pwd. & i'll let u know!



I still don't think so, because I have asked this to their person also..it works only from telephone line you are using.

And even if you change it and do not change the pass of admin, then it is very easy to get pass easily through getting into admin panel via remotely...

Regards,
Deep


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 14, 2005)

How is the Upload speeds? Are they capped like Dataone (I dont get more than 7-8KBps)...


----------



## Deep (Nov 14, 2005)

I get around 25kbps upload....


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey upload speed of 25Kbps is too, good! But i wanna know Y MTNL has put restriction on data d/l? As speed and everything is fine with me but if they wanna put restriction they should had restricted on the time used and not d/l as more we surf more automatic d/l will be done and before we know the free 400 Mbs will be over. So i am happy using the cable net till they change there policy.  Mtnl has also doubled there net phone line rates by 100% so that they can lure the users of dailup to triband , which is not fair as again the question of d/l is there, as most of us d/l freewares and keep updated our PC which will easily go to around 1gb a month, so that means its going to cost same as cable net.(although we do not get the same speed)


----------



## rollcage (Nov 14, 2005)

I got the MTNL Triband 590NU today ..  

The speed is good..

When I login .. DU-Meter showed 29KBps to 31.8KBps ..
So .. speed has no issues...  

.........

I have changed the password... at admin panel

and


			
				Deep said:
			
		

> Hi,
> There is no point in changing the password of the usage thing, because it wont allow anyone else to use the same login and pass. i.e. you can use your account only on your telephone..
> 
> So even someone gets the password, he wont be able to do anything....



Deep, I checked that at cybercafe .. 
I could login to my usage page at *register.bol.net.in 
.. So I have changed the password for that too .. 
 I suggest you, to do the same.



BTW
The mtnl people that came for installation .. have installed the D-Link ADSL Router (DSL-502T) at usb port.. 
But now I have connected it through on-board LAN..
Is there any difference, .. what you are using  .. since my Lan is unused 
I use it through Lan only.


----------



## Deep (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi,
You will be able to login from anywhere to your register.mtnl.net.in account but you wont be able to *connect* to your net account from anywhere else...i.e. use yor net account from somewhere else...

I am using LAN thing as USB might be slower than LAN sometimes..and I do not see any point in keeping USB port busy is LAN port is free 

Regards,
Deep


----------



## rollcage (Nov 14, 2005)

Yes thats why .. I have plugged the LAN cable instead of USB.

Secondly, ... about using the account somewhere else is simply impossible.

....

Everything seems to be good at the moment!

Cons: (IMO)

-- The MTNL old govt employees...


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 15, 2005)

*what is it*

@rollcage 





> I got the MTNL Triband 590NU today ..
> 
> The speed is good..
> 
> ...


So whats this Ni8 plan actually i am confused
The MTNL site says"*Night Unlimited timings are 0000 hrs to 0800 hrs*."
So what r the actual time which they will consider for free Mb's and free time means the d/l done in that time will not be considered?


----------



## Deep (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes before 12 - u can download upto 1 GB but within 12 - 8, there are no limits.

So that's the actual time for free unlimited downloads

Deep


----------



## mail2and (Nov 15, 2005)

@grudgy... mtnl has free un-capped uploads 

even dexter is using that


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 16, 2005)

*chck this*

Hey, if u should ask me this plan sucks coz i am using it.
it sucks becaUSE instead of 256mb connection i am stuck with a 56 kb connection.Now what do u think about it?all my friends have the seme problem.lol.


----------



## Deep (Nov 16, 2005)

I am on NU plan, absolutely no problems..get speeds around 27-28kbps

Deep


----------



## rollcage (Nov 16, 2005)

I am also getting 28KBps speed ...

*jamyang312*, Where are you located man.. Contact the nearest Exchange/Sanchar Haat.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: chck this*



			
				jamyang312 said:
			
		

> Hey, if u should ask me this plan sucks coz i am using it.
> it sucks becaUSE instead of 256mb connection i am stuck with a 56 kb connection.


That makes no sense at all. First of all what is a 256mb connection?
How did you get stuck with a 56 kb connection? Did you use some tool to measure the bandwidth? Are you sure you aren't using a dial-up connection? 



			
				jamyang312 said:
			
		

> Now what do u think about it?


I still think it's a good value for money connection.



			
				jamyang312 said:
			
		

> all my friends have the seme problem.lol.


I'm sure they do!


----------



## Deep (Nov 17, 2005)

I think he might be on some dialup plan lol


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 17, 2005)

uh oh sorry,  
I use a 256 kbps broadband connection.
sorry guys,


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 17, 2005)

Regarding gaming... its routed through australia and DGM in MTNL said that they pass all the traffic to VSNL and VSNL handles the routing. I am using DSLNU 590 scheme.

1. India Ragnarok Online (inRO) - There is no lag mostly. Iget superb 17ms ping. But sometimes for a min or so it lags in the vsnl part of the network.

2. A3 Inida (hosted by Sify) - It lags badly in vsnl part of the network on its way back to india from australia.

3. R.O.S.E North America (NA Rose) - I can patch and all but cant connect to the server.

4. America's Army - I am having issues with Punk Buster updating over and over again. Maybe its my computer problem although on dial up I dont get that issue. The pings are generally more than 200ms.

I havent tried Anarchy Online and some other games.

Regarding downloads with bit torrent.
1. Bittornado - slow download speed due to the damn yellow light. Its cuz of nat firewall in the ADSL router. Even after port forwarding its not that good.
2. Bit comet - It owns. restrict the upload rate to 21kbps and download reaches upto 25kbps on very healthy torrents. Disable uPnP and chose a port and do port forwarding on ur ADSL router by making a new rule in virtual servers.


Its a sad thing that the net dcs at 11:52 to 11:56 pm. Day b4 yeterday I cudnt connect till 1 am. Thats when I play RO and I miss out on the fun


How is it for other fellow gamers using Triband?


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 17, 2005)

*may be in wrong thread*

Hey this mi8 be in the wrong thread but did not wanted to start new thread so posting it here.
I am using local cable net and i wanna check the speed it is giving me.
i ahev taken 128 kbps plan but can't find anyting which will show me the speed. As it is connected to onboard lan card it shows 100Mbps which is not possible. I wanna know the speed so that i can check if they r really giving me the speed that i have applied for and whether in future if i change the plan do they upgrade.
I haveDU meter but it shows up/l and d/l speeds.
Help


----------



## Deep (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: may be in wrong thread*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> Hey this mi8 be in the wrong thread but did not wanted to start new thread so posting it here.
> I am using local cable net and i wanna check the speed it is giving me.
> i ahev taken 128 kbps plan but can't find anyting which will show me the speed. As it is connected to onboard lan card it shows 100Mbps which is not possible. I wanna know the speed so that i can check if they r really giving me the speed that i have applied for and whether in future if i change the plan do they upgrade.
> I haveDU meter but it shows up/l and d/l speeds.
> Help



download some file from big site and the speed should be around between 12-16kbps..if it is not then..the connection is slow..

Deep


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 17, 2005)

@Deep
Did you see the usage details of MTNL triband?
The updating of usage details seems to be very slow.
Do you know any alternate way of checking usage every hour. I play a lot of games and I want see which games uses how much dl & ul every hour.
I used to check usage on dial up by double clicking the network connect icon in system tray. But here it shows packets sent and recieved and not in bytes. Is there a way to change this?


----------



## Deep (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi,
The usage is calculated each time you disconnect the internet.

So if you disconnect the net manually in say, 1 hour then it will add the usage for that time (you can view the same in sessions)

Deep


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 18, 2005)

hmm....so NU is gud....but DEEp wat's da cost????......... wat bill amnt u get for every mnth....???wat's da limitations....d/l limits....time limits....validity period....plss reply????....between 12-8 wat's da maximum data v can download in NU plan???????.....pls reply!!!!!!

BYE!!!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## drvarunmehta (Nov 18, 2005)

I think Deep made all this clear in the first post.
You can easily download atleast 600MB every night between 12-8.


----------



## Deep (Nov 18, 2005)

bala4digit said:
			
		

> hmm....so NU is gud....but DEEp wat's da cost????......... wat bill amnt u get for every mnth....???wat's da limitations....d/l limits....time limits....validity period....plss reply????....between 12-8 wat's da maximum data v can download in NU plan???????.....pls reply!!!!!!
> 
> BYE!!!!
> 
> -MOJOJOJO-



answers here: *mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/tariff.htm


----------



## Deep (Nov 18, 2005)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> I think Deep made all this clear in the first post.
> You can easily download atleast 600MB every night between 12-8.



actually I feel, he might not have read the review properly...


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 18, 2005)

hey thankx 4 dat!!!!!!!

BYE!!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## cancer10 (Nov 18, 2005)

Deep said:
			
		

> I get around 25kbps upload....



It is 25 kbps or 25 KBPS?


Also, how much do i have to pay for the installation charge apart from the modem deposit?



Thanx


----------



## Deep (Nov 18, 2005)

25 kilo bytes (I thought thats understandable....   coz 25kilo bits means nothing)

About the installation charges, I have mentioned everything in the review...just need to read properly


----------



## cancer10 (Nov 18, 2005)

You mentioned 25 kbps which technically means kilobits, had u said 25 KBps then it meant 25 kilobytes. Its just the difference with the small 'b' and big 'B'




Thanx
Shouvik


----------



## Deep (Nov 18, 2005)

cancer10 said:
			
		

> You mentioned 25 kbps which technically means kilobits, had u said 25 KBps then it meant 25 kilobytes. Its just the difference with the small 'b' and big 'B'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Shouvik, I got your point, but what I meant was, you do get upload speeds in 25kbps - it is even faster in dialup connection...so it is understandable that it must be 25kBps 

Regards,
Deep


----------



## cancer10 (Nov 18, 2005)

Okies, I was just confirming.


Edit:
Do they have any dialer? If not how do u logout?



Thanx
Shouvik


----------



## Deep (Nov 18, 2005)

Generally there is no need to log out but still if you want then you can do it from modem..you have to login to modem's admin panel and click on disconnet button (from advanced tab - ppp option)

Deep


----------



## cancer10 (Nov 18, 2005)

I remember, few months back they used to charge Rs 3000 for the installation. Dont they charge it now?

Just Rs:300 + Rs:500 = Rs: 800???


Thanx
Shouvik


----------



## drvarunmehta (Nov 18, 2005)

No installation charge anymore. Anyways it was Rs. 500  not Rs.3000.


----------



## cancer10 (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow thats kewl


So I have to pay only 800 while taking an new connection?



Thanx
Shouvik


----------



## drvarunmehta (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 21, 2005)

woo man....i think me 2 gonna buy this !!!!

credits- DEEP 

BYE!!


-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 26, 2005)

Customer support aint that good.
Some of the online games lag. Common solution provided by the game hosters is to ask the ISP to the route the traffic to their ip in some xxx way. MTNL triband call centre people dont know what is ping and trace route. They will simply give a lame excuse saying " our servers are down due to some problem. They will be back soon and u can browse the net.". I once made a fake call that I am getting "page not found" and they said they have some server down and the maintanence is going. So back to complaints about lag. After repeated calls you can make them note the complaint. Then it is sent to some technical guy who says he doesnt have the power to change routing. Then it is forwarded to Deputy General Manager who says that they dont handle the routing. They just pass the packets to VSNL. He blames VSNL and says - I will talk to them when I get time.
Not meant for fast paced online FPS games. Only for chess and other turn based games or slow paced RPGs.
Good for downloads and for bittorrent.


----------



## anispace (Dec 23, 2005)

what about the modem?? Should i buy my own or use the MTNL one??

Also which ADSL modem is good and whats the cost in mumbai???


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 23, 2005)

use MTNL one, if ur modem gets screwed, MTNL will replace it for free


----------



## bendre123 (Dec 23, 2005)

can any body know
within how much hours/day the data limit 400mb 
will be userd.
can any body give me the rough usage idea of data
using of triband


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 27, 2005)

I think triband is damn-good isp!in my locality where big-wigs like sify and all dont wanna invest in(Sahar road,Andheri-E),i think this is one-hassle free product.i use DSL Nu package which has 1gb limitation and free hours from 12-8Am everyday.i think there was never a performance problem or slowdown or stuff.Good for download-freaks like me and one who live on internet.although i do big downloads like nero(100mb) at night,the smaller ones and long-hrs of chat never emptied my tank of 1gb.
i think its and cost-effective! I dunno about online-gaming,but otherwise its very good.


----------



## .:deadman:. (Dec 27, 2005)

It has even free hrs
WOAH!!I'm gonna buy it


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 27, 2005)

yup it does and the speed is amazing... i download/upload around 30-40 GB/month


----------



## rollcage (Dec 27, 2005)

MTNL has been gr8 so far ... never had any slow downs Touchwood  .. 
In north delhi .. my 2 Friends got Airtel Broadband 
... I dont know about them shifting to MTNL .. but they do told me that it has slowdowns problem .. a lot 
MTNL is giving good speeds & constant too .. I have 593_NU ... 12-8 is free.
So, Atleast in Delhi I think MTNL is Good


----------



## .:deadman:. (Dec 28, 2005)

I've ordered it but4 days ago but no reply came.
How much time do they take b4 installation.
And do i need any spcl card 4 it.
like lan card.


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 28, 2005)

it can take good 15days and more so dont expect before 2weeks atleast and you don't need to buy anything additional.Its through your external modem provided my mtnl.


----------



## .:deadman:. (Dec 30, 2005)

oh god!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i'm using TriB_599_512kbps plan & they say i won't get unlimited download.is it true.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Dec 30, 2005)

Duh! of course you won't get night unlimited. Couldn't you figure that out when you signed up.


----------



## Deep (Jan 2, 2006)

No they always have this stupid problem...
When you singup from Net or by phone then they always messup...like in my case they gave me pay per use plan and then I had to get it changed...

So its better to visit the local exchange and fill the form...

Regards,
Deep


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 2, 2006)

i got the correct plan by phone only


----------



## Deep (Jan 2, 2006)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> i got the correct plan by phone only



then it must be problem with mumbai only


----------



## leanpaws (Jan 3, 2006)

this is my experience with MTNL Tri-Band.

i applied for the *DSL-COMBO* plan because of the following.

1. Reduced phone Bills
2. A Reliable (no need to Dial-Up) Net Connection.
3. the Router can be connected through the USB port. (i cannot install a 
       LAN card onmy Compaq PC because of its thin, cramped cabinet.)
4. the phone can be used simultaneously while browsing the net
5. Faster D/L and U/L speeds.

everything has been satisfactory until now. the technician visited my home within 8 days (as told to me) without any need of reminding them, and installed the Router flawlessly.

sometimes the connection seems to go dead (no data transfer). but if you open the "Web Access" page on the desktop it sort of wakes up.

i am not able to install all the software that i want since i use Windows ME (licensed) and not XP. winamp 5.12 gives me problems when i connect to AOL online radio etc.

could you suggest ways to to maximise the advantages of a Broadband connection? (like voice chat on Yahoo messenger)  should i start a new thread on this topic.

thanks, 

leanpawS


----------



## Deep (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi,
I would suggest if you start a new thread if you wish to ask for the advantages of broadband..

Regards,
Deep


----------



## leanpaws (Jan 4, 2006)

i had one more question, the technician from MTNL did not install the filter that seperates the voice and data signals. will that matter?

also i have started the thread aksing for ways to maximise the broadband net experience.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=305360#305360


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, they gave me TRiBand AA also!
I realised it after 2 months. Downloaded >2GB.
It was hell!!
Anyway I got it corrected to 590NU and everything is fine.

But to avail NU, you have to switch it on manually after 0000 hrs and switch it off before 0800hrs.


----------



## anispace (Jan 9, 2006)

ok the customer service s u c k s.. its been 3 weeks and still no connection despite reminding them almost everyday.


----------



## bala4digit (Jan 10, 2006)

@ax3  look the first page !! deep has given all....if u asking a general bill!


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 11, 2006)

does MTNL charges for both upload and dl only??? i dont think they charge for upload.... can anybody confirm this???


----------



## Deep (Jan 11, 2006)

upload is free...

Deep


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 11, 2006)

whoa deep that was quick.... thnx, d00d for telling... now i can increase my share ratio by uploading day/night

and ifu r wrong d00d.... get ready to give some free hosting to me


----------



## Deep (Jan 11, 2006)

haha..I upload the stuff all the time and never been charged 

Deep


----------



## Deep (Jan 11, 2006)

First month 800 Rs + 590 Rs + 80 Rs for modem

then 590 + 80

Deep


----------



## Deep (Jan 12, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> bt DSL NU 590 for limited period only ???
> 
> 
> & will i b able 2 use my telephone 2 make calls also ???



Registration is open for limited period...if you have registered for that plan then you will be in that plan even after new registrations are stopped...

You can make and receive calls when the net is on...

Deep


----------



## Deep (Jan 19, 2006)

590 + 80 will be aded to whatever your phone bill / rent is...

Deep


----------



## Captain Crime (Jan 20, 2006)

base hv some doubts here.........
in voice chat, the voice we hear frm other,will it be counted in data download base think it will be.

same doubt in cam chat....
bradcasting frm base's side,will it be free as it must be counted as upload......
seeing others cam,will it be counted in data download base think it will be.


----------



## Deep (Jan 20, 2006)

Â©Base™ said:
			
		

> base hv some doubts here.........
> in voice chat, the voice we hear frm other,will it be counted in data download base think it will be.
> 
> same doubt in cam chat....
> ...



Deep has some answers...

Voice chat will be counted as data download - Deep is sure it will be..

same answer in cam chat...
broadcasting anything from base's side will be upload and wil be free...

seeing other cam will be download...

Deep says..base is totally correct....

over and out... 

cheers
Deep


----------



## Captain Crime (Jan 21, 2006)

hey deep.that was suberb fast..base is surprised and glad too.
thanks for clarifying my doubts.....
as always,i am correct.

thanks


----------



## Captain Crime (Jan 23, 2006)

bad luck dude


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 23, 2006)

hey ax3 in delhi... my frnd just got it 3 dayz back and another got his router replaced yesterday


----------



## anispace (Jan 31, 2006)

buy ur own router and u will get connected in 1 day or wait for a few months for mtnl to provide it.


----------



## anispace (Mar 9, 2006)

i dont think thats true. u can use 400MB in 1 day if u want.


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 9, 2006)

no restrictions watsoever... if they imposed restrictions for each day, then MTNL wudnt have mentioned seperate rates for MBs if u go overboard.


----------



## Raiden Bee (Mar 10, 2006)

But as Digit pointed out....Their service is unique...ya never know what ya'll get...


----------



## Captain Crime (Mar 11, 2006)

i've changed it
it causes no problem

MTNL guys are stupid puppets


----------



## anispace (Mar 12, 2006)

download the mtnl triband user`s guide below and follow the instructions>>


*delhi.mtnl.net.in/services/Broadband_Services_UserGuide_V3.0.pdf


----------



## Deep (Mar 18, 2006)

Its pretty safe...its very easy to know what site you surf coz everything gets passed through their servers but in case of making payment online...it will be safe since its made in secure mode i.e. via HTTPS...so everything goes encrypted


----------



## Deep (Mar 20, 2006)

Its on DHCP - dynamic IP 

Deep


----------



## rollcage (Apr 4, 2006)

400Mb is for one month

Broadband plans are per month basis!


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 5, 2006)

hey what about unlimited plan.i mean 256kbps at unlimited mb.


----------



## rollcage (Apr 5, 2006)

Plan1399 is expensive .. thats it 
... 
MTNL givin chance to AirTel to get more customers 

or I should say doing negative advertising to throw away its customers.


----------



## LegendKiller (Apr 6, 2006)

very very good,for daily download buff like me...the nu plan simply rocks...with 1gb limit and night un-limited...its great!


----------



## blackleopard92 (Apr 10, 2006)

I want to get some things straight.

1: Do you actually sleep after 0000 hrs and wake before 0800 hrs?Isn't there some way of automating the process?

2.Do they consider upload as data-to-be billed?

3.I have found that lag on MTNL is too much for Broadband.Specially for FPS?
Is it a genreal trend?

4.What is that small box (labled ADLS inline filter) function?I operate it without any problems, although there is a lot of interference if you use phone simultaneously.

Also you can change your plans.Just send a written application to local snachar Hut for change of plan.


----------



## rollcage (May 20, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> is our TRIBAND connection also on shared basis ???
> 
> coz sometimes i dont get a connection ...



mtnl triband is not shared, but dedicated connection.


----------



## Maverick340 (May 31, 2006)

I have read all your comments and everthing is mostly clear expet few things.
1;Whats the difference between TriB and ADSL .
2;What do the mean by switch off connection before 0800hrs ( inst it always on?)(will disableing the connection from XP work ?)


Also as a request from my side cud u pile up a list of cons for the triB 199 plan ( the one with 400 MB d/l) . My parents wont agree to take the 590_NU plan so easily so ill have to convince them hard that it atually dosent work out cost effective.(please!)

Oh and i also confirmed.. the number is attached to phone lines.I cant use my frnds account (even if i knw his username and pass) on my telephone line.


offtopic : Make a MTNL querries post like the one for data one ...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 2, 2006)

Mtnl has good speed but the official are big dumbos


----------



## adithyagenius (Oct 15, 2006)

I have shifted to hyderabad from mumbai. I took dataone RS.900 pm 24 hour unlimited 256kbps. The speed beats MTNL triband for sure and customer support people seem to help. It took only 2 days to get it installed that too in a festival time. BSNL to MTNL lag doesnt seem toe xist becuase i am able to play with Triband user friends in delhi and mumbai.

I wanted to say that Dataone > Triband in speeds and uptime. Triband is not good in napean sea road, bullabhaidesai road.


----------



## rohus24 (Oct 31, 2006)

hiya maverick
firstly trib is da name of one of da pans its offering
secondly u wont be charged btween 12 to 8
and if u use net beyond 8 den it will be detucted frm ur 1 gb day limit
yes disabling will do da work

nextly the plan depends on how u want,if ur a mass downloader den opt for a 590 plan,if ur a moderate downloader and are mostly restricted 2 chatting etc den opt for the 199 plan


and ya earlier it was possible 2 connect 2 da net if u took ur modem 2 ur friends line and used ur username pass.
however now they have intro a new feature called port binding.this means dat ur line is binded with the username and hence cant be done

lastly adsl  is da tech mtnl is using 2 provide da net conn

enjoy


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Nov 1, 2006)

hii  all  i  am  have booked the laptop  the problem  has  now i  have one destok  and  the laptop  which  will  be cming  so  i  will  be having to  2 computer  i  need  net  in both the  pcs  i  am  nt having  anyy  modem  as i  will  be buying so  anyy  trick  to  with  one connection


----------



## Stick (Nov 2, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> & how r v charged ???
> 
> mean service tax & other stuff ... anybody has any idea ...



If you take Night Unlimited 590 plan it finally cost you Rs911/- all inclusive (if you use Up to 1GB in day time in 30 days)


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 9, 2007)

Untill they reduce the price of 256 kbps ul plan i am not touching MTNL . Sucks Sucks Sucks !!!


----------

